# Mood Wood Turnings 2011 - UPDATE 22.11.11



## skeetoids (13 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks,

I too am going to post my years work in this thread. I will update the thread title with the date when anything new is added.

So, apart from my January Competition entry this is the 1st piece of turning this year.

This is my 2nd attempt at a box and after some helpful books from Mark Sanger and his recent article in Woodturning I felt confident at having another go.

Beech, 95mmx70mm, Chestnut Woodwax 22 for finish:







Thanks for looking.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2011)

Good match on the grain across the join Lee, although the join looks a little prominent in this view (lighting maybe) you obviously kept the parting off waste to a minimum.

Not so sure about the flat top in this side view, does it have any decoration in plan view?


----------



## George Foweraker (13 Jan 2011)

Nice work Lee.

Regards George


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2011)

Looking good. Getting the grain that close isn't always that easy. Bit ordinary for you but none the worse for thaat LOL.

Pete


----------



## skeetoids (13 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the comments chaps.

Chaz, no decoration.  The top is quite flat as this is a practice piece for a customer and she wants a date pyrod on the top.

Not a very good fit on the lid unfortunately, will get it right next time.

Cheers, 

Lee.


----------



## johnny.t. (13 Jan 2011)

Good job Lee 8) I'm glad to see you're going to keep all your work in one thread,it'll be good to see how you progress over the coming months  

JT


----------



## wabbitpoo (13 Jan 2011)

i would be q happy to make that


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jan 2011)

Good start Lee


----------



## skeetoids (20 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks, 

I don't consider myself to be a religious person but do have an interest in Buddhism. With that in mind I wanted to create an old traditional Tibetan singing bowl, my efforts are below. 

Sycamore bowl, sanded to 400 grit, scorched, stained, acrylic applied for radial texture, FP for finish. Pyrod rim with abstract text and pyrod bottom. Ash stand and handle, rough sanded to 240 grit, scorched grain, stained, FP for finish. 

Bowl is 140mm x 45mm, or 140mm x 125mm including stand: 





















Many thanks for looking. 

Comments welcome as always. 

Cheers, 

Lee.


----------



## loz (20 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee,

Like the Box - looks great, nice minimal parting there !

Re the sounding bowl - like the concept, and the pattern, and finish, think the design is a little off - balance wise - then again i have no idea if these are hand help when struck, or resting. so maybe thats why ?

All the best

Laurence


----------



## cornucopia (20 Jan 2011)

Hello Lee

I like it- i intially thought it was a shame that you'd mixed the woods and thought it would have been better if all 3 bits were the same but then i realised you couldint have done the pyrograph work on he bowl if it was is ash.


----------



## skeetoids (20 Jan 2011)

Thanks chaps,

Loz, these bowls are normally struck sitting on a hard surface or a cushion. Holding them in the hand would prevent them from resonating properly.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## johnny.t. (21 Jan 2011)

Now thats more like it Lee! Really nice work 8) Looks the business! The patterning has that nice 'hand done' quality to it =D> 

JT


----------



## skeetoids (21 Jan 2011)

Hi JT,

Thanks mate.

I too find that if I work from an idea with a bit of research and know in advance what i'm working towards then I not only enjoy the whole process more but have more enjoyment in the end result.

I had a lot of focus when I made this piece and I really like it, it gives me a lot of pleasure to look at it and I have thought of improvements and alternatives. I will do another one of these as I have the idea and concept in mind. Plus, my Wife bought the Peter Childs pyro unit for christmas and I really enjoyed using it on this piece.

Unfortunately, there is a very thick frost and freezing fog here so no workshop for me today!  

Thanks for the continued interest.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (21 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

I chose the ash purely for the contrast, I think it works well in this piece and was able to bring out the grain with a little torching first.

There is red in the bowl too so this was used to tie in with the stand and the gong.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Jan 2011)

Nice piece..
As a newbie...fp for finish?? would I be right in thinking friction polish?
Please forgive my ignorance, but I figure if I don't ask, I wont know!!

many thanks


----------



## skeetoids (22 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Yes, FP for Friction Polish.

If it's any encouragement, I've only been turning for 10 months and I feel that with the support of the forum I have come along way.

You'll be amazed at how far you will porgress, sticking to the monthly comp is a great motivator and will give you a goal each month too.

Aw the best,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (26 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks,

Continuing my theme and interest in Budhism, in particular the Tibetan Singing Bowl, here is my latest effort:

Oak Tibetan Singing Bowl is 120mmx35mm, 120x100mm with stand. The bowl is turned, tiny cove on interior of bowl, and small detailing on base, sanding sealer, then Chestnut Woodwax 22. 

I wanted the stand to be a complete contrast, turned with very punky spalted beech using exlusively a round nose scrpaer to encourage tear out as a texture, simply died black with Chetsnut Rainbow Colours Black. I was trying to create the look and feel of black rock.

Gong was made to look patenated (spelling/word?), like it had been used and touched for years or decades.
















Many thanks for looking, advice and comments welcome.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (27 Jan 2011)

Hi Skeetoids,

Preferred the first one. The base seems a bit heavy on this one. You must have big hands to hold that comfortably whilst you bash out de rhythms.

The bowl section looks great. Maybe I also prefer that than you entry into the comp!!!! It will be interesting to see what the judges think!

Keep 'em coming, its interesting to develop a theme, who knows where you will end up.


----------



## skeetoids (27 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments.

Working on a theme is great for me at the moment, it means I always have an idea of what to do when I hit the shed. Also, it gives me a good mixture of faceplate and spindle work in the one piece.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Finial (27 Jan 2011)

No idea how authentic it is, but in my ignorance that first bowl is just what I would expect something like this to look like. Its a fine bit of turning. I like the shape and colour and the patterning suits it. Not so sure about the second one.

Terry

http://www.turnedwoodenbowls.com


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee, like Gordon I also preferred your first one of these, it was a lot better balanced. The foot on this one looks like it needs a much bigger bowl.
Now please don't take this the wrong way,I'm in no way trying to put you down but the 'cove' on the inside doesn't look intentional to me and I don't think it will to others either. The same goes for your tearout as a texture, tearout looks bad what ever you do, if you're getting a lot of it some 80 grit will see it off. A simple way to achieve a worn,old look if thats what you want is to use a wire brush,brushing along the grain or burning and wire brushing will make the effect even greater.

Don't take this negatively though, there are more positives overall than negatives,them being,its great to see that you've started working with an idea in mind(theme as you said),it's good to see the inside edge of the bowl getting steeper than previous ones although you've a bit further to go there but the confidence to go in under the the rim and deep right across the bottom will come with more practise. The previous one of these you made I thought was a quantum leap in your turning,so keep it up,keep practising,keep thinking about form, keep drawing your ideas out and you will continue to get better 8) 

JT


----------



## skeetoids (27 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments.

JT, I'm not sure what you mean by certain elements not looking intentional. The cove was done with the tip of the skew, I wanted a little definition between inner wall and bowl. Wether it's right or not is debatable but I just did it as it felt right.

I understand about the tear out but this was intentional too. If you saw the base for real you'd realise it was deliberate, 

Half the time I'm not sure what i'm doing but I like experimenting, like creating tear out as a texture, I like it.

Now tearout on the bowl is a no no, but thankfully my finish is excellent :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I do prefer the other one myself too.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (27 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee,

Whilst we are all ganging up on you!!!!..... hopefully we are being constructive, as Johnnie T says, us beginners need all the help we can get and the experts experience really does count. Having said that, we still should develop our own style and you certainly have that.

One thing that drives me nuts about websites and indeed typography in general is the use of dark backgrounds and medium intensity text thereupon. I reckon you can get away with dark backgrounds if the contrast is high enough but it makes for hard reading in my opinion. 

So, I'm having a go at your website too!! - I should rephrase that!! I'm expressing my opinion.

I don't know how many would agree but its one of my things!! My site is darkISH but light enough so that the text punches out. I think in your case, I would just change the text to white or light grey. The site does reflect your uniqueness.

Or you can just ignore me which is what I would probably do as I'm always right of course!


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Jan 2011)

Fair enough Lee,its your piece and you made it as you wished, its just you asked for comments and advice and thats what I tried to do, that is, comment on the object and how it 'feels' to me. I wasn't trying to suggest what you had done wasn't your intention rather just how it appears(and then only to me!)

JT


----------



## skeetoids (27 Jan 2011)

Hi JT,

All cooleeo here m8, sometimes text based chat suffers from ambiguity :? 

Now I see what you mean and it makes sense now, that's all I was getting at and I understand where you are coming from so thank for being patient.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (28 Jan 2011)

Hi Lee

Good to see you developing this.

I like the first one the most. While I understand that the base may look to some as being a bit narrow, this is indicative of the Tibetan style bowls so you have obviously done your research.

Have you thought of including madalas for the burning/designs. Loads of variation there to play around with. 

You could burn one into the centre of the bowl so when people look in they see something more. Say just a small section in the middle around a third of the diameter. 

You could then continue this into the base so that it all ties together. 

I like the inside of the bowls to be a curve as the inside on the second one with the change in direction breaks the flow a bit and draws my eye. But this is just my preference. I don't subscribe to a bowl having to have an equal wall thickness and often a variation adds interest. 

Keep it up and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## skeetoids (28 Jan 2011)

Hi Mark,

You're right about the bases, most I have seen are very slim but with a wider foot, and often short.

I have been thinking about adding Madalas to the interior or beginning with simple symbolism. I have only 1 tattoo of the wheel of life and am thinking of adding this to the next 1.

Your point of the interior cove inerupting the flow is one JT was picking up on, a little experiment but I agree with JT and yourself on that one.

I've got some thicker blanks on order so I can get a deeper, truer reflection of a singing bowl and lots of nice spindle blanks for bases and gongs, bubinga, steamed pear, walnut etc.

Thanks again for the books, i'm still researching from them regularly and they're a great help.

Take care m8,

Looking forward to your next blog update.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (28 Jan 2011)

skeetoids":37vujpw2 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks again for the books, i'm still researching from them regularly and they're a great help.
> 
> ...



Your welcome I am glad they are of use. 

I am looking forward to my next blog update too. Don't seem to get time to wipe my nose these days.


----------



## skeetoids (9 Feb 2011)

Hi,

A little experiment with this piece, a small finial box:







Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (9 Feb 2011)

I really like that! And I don't much like blue.


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Feb 2011)

The colour and texture I like a lot. My only gripe would be the finial. It needs something different as it seems to big both height and thickness to me. Or maybe something more on the lines of the sort of thing that Mark does? 

Pete


----------



## gus3049 (9 Feb 2011)

Bodrighy":2yhxdub4 said:


> The colour and texture I like a lot. My only gripe would be the finial. It needs something different as it seems to big both height and thickness to me. Or maybe something more on the lines of the sort of thing that Mark does?
> 
> Pete


I like chunky!!


----------



## mark sanger (10 Feb 2011)

Hi Lee

Good to see you are carrying on trying new things. Just keep going. By introducing some of the main colour into the finial somewhere it will tie everything together. Just what I like to do and I find that by changing one part even by a small amount can have an impact on how the rest of the piece is viewed. 

IE you may want to included a small bright blue bead or semi precious stone in the finial somewhere which would at a focal point but due to being small would not over power. 

Just some ideas.


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2011)

Good to see you experimenting on form and finish Lee, not something I'm likely to do myself but I appreciate the effort involved.
I've left off commenting since I first saw the piece as something did not sit right for me, and I'm not talking finial as I have little idea as to why I like the look of one and not another, but it's your, is it pen ink? patterning on base and lid.

Looks to me that you have held both pieces and applied the pattern in the same direction as held, when married together the pattern looks to be 180 degrees adrift at the join.

Maybe this was your intention if so I'll accept it for what it is and praise the effort.


----------



## skeetoids (11 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Many thanks for all the comments, most helpful indeed.

As an experimental piece it's great to get so many encouraging suggestions.

Mark, I was trying to create a piece that was influenced by some of your work but didn't want to copy by adding a bead etc. Still not sure if I'm happy with the piece, lots of improvements to be made.

Chaz, bang on the money there mate, the design is actually pyrography, and I forgot to orientate the lid and base when applying, well done on spotting this as I hadn't even noticed myself, thanks a lot.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (11 Feb 2011)

Lee

I hear what you are saying. There is no issue with taking inspiration/reference from others work just mention this and it is fine. 

We all learn from others, be it design, textures, colouring etc etc, initially it is getting the techniques to be at a level that we are happy with.Eventually you will then use, develop or alter these to express your own ideas/work.

I have never had an issue with any one taking or making work based on mine. In fact I am more than pleased that people find my work interesting enough to find it use in what they do. 

If it was not for the generosity of friends/other makers that have shown me the way in which they I work then I would not have been able to develop my own style using these techniques. It is a passion for me to help others if I can, if we ever stop this then it would be a shame. 

If you ever use something that is from another's work then I know you will credit them. That is all any maker asks. At least all I ask but here you have tried your own style. 

Just keep going, experimenting and trying new ideas out.


----------



## skeetoids (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Folks,

Continuing my interest in the Tibetan Singing Bowl, here is my latest effort.

I purchased some blanks that would allow me to get closer to the shape I am after, so this one is made form Sweet Chestnut with Beech stand and gong. Bowl finished with SS and sanded back then Chestnut Woodwax 22. Stand and gong treated with green Rainbow stain.

Bowl measures 120mm x 70mm (or 120mm x 110mm including stand):
















Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cambournepete (16 Feb 2011)

I think this is one to be seen in the flesh as it were - that green in the photos really doesn't do it for me.
Also the bowl looks to be quite thick at the bottom - is that the intention?


----------



## Blister (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Lee
Does your bowl sound ?

Like these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hncJzoAiAw

or is it a visual piece ?


----------



## skeetoids (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Pete,

The green is a lot more subtle in the flesh and it has been left thicker in the bottom, I like the weight it gives the bowl.

Blister,

Purely asthetic as there is no sound from the wood. I think it would be possible to get them to sing but would need to be huge and would get no where near the sonic capability of the standard brass ones.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (17 Feb 2011)

Hi Lee

Good to see you carrying on with this theme. 

I like the form and finish of the bowl very much. 

It is hard for me to give a critique on this as you have chosen a reference and as such you are exploring this and the techniques involved in the making and decorating of. 

You are trying out a lot of techniques and ideas at the moment, for me this is a greater depth in development than staying with one theme/type of turnings. 

I can only say keep exploring, experimenting and developing through observation and playing.

I like it, I like where it is going.


----------



## skeetoids (17 Feb 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your comments.

I like where I'm going with these pieces too. There is so much to explore within this, at first, very simple form and finish. With this in mind would you give me the link to the site where you buy your gold leaf. I have an idea for the next piece and would like to get some gold leaf.

My Mum is also going to hand crochet a cushion for the next one, based on a simple design idea I gave her. She's great at this sort of thing, very creative when it comes to knitting, crochet etc.

I haven't forgot about adding some Buddhist symbolism to the interior of the bowl, not quite ready for this yet as I'm thinking about some ideas around it's placement and execution.

Thanks for your continued interest and support.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (17 Feb 2011)

Hi Folks,

Been working on this fun piece for ages, lots of pyroing to get this one finished. It's an old platter I turned a while ago and Rich Burrow did one with a single splat on it, I thought I'd do something similar but with more splatts.

Voila, the Splatter Platter:







Thanks to Rich for the idea.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (17 Feb 2011)

Hi Lee
I like it a lot. 
So far in the splatters I can see a Hawk Moth, a moose and a few other creatures.


----------



## skeetoids (17 Feb 2011)

RORSCHACH got nowt on me!


----------



## skeetoids (21 Feb 2011)

Hi Folks,

Abstract Sculpture Mk II, I'll let the pictures speak for themselves but happy to share how this was made if anyone is interested.






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (22 Feb 2011)

Hi Lee

I like it, always have liked abstract sculpture. 

Looks a case of, if you touch you'll get burnt fingers, non-figuratively thinking.


----------



## skeetoids (22 Feb 2011)

Hi Mark, 

I was going for the 'hot' look!

Another really enjoyable piece to turn, off centre turning is great fun.

Thanks for commenting.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## richburrow (22 Feb 2011)

hahahahahaha
Your welcome, that is funny  
Rich


----------



## skeetoids (23 Feb 2011)

I started turning 1 year ago this month, here's a juxstaposed image with my 1st piece and my latest.


----------



## skeetoids (25 Feb 2011)

Hi Folks,

Appologies to Blister and the other competitors for missing the posting deadline for the February challenge.

So, I am now posting here in my own thread (shame really as it would have clearly been the winner) :lol: 
















Thanks for looking.

Good luck to all the February entrants.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Wood spoiler (25 Feb 2011)

I realize why you didn't post in time.

You were clearly caught in a crossfire! - your candlestick took a shot on both sides!

It's not like you to miss events on the site. Trust all is well with you and you remember to post next month.

I don't always get where you are coming from but I always look forward to looking at your items


----------



## mark sanger (25 Feb 2011)

Lee

I don't get time much in the forums now but have subscribed to your thread as I am always interested in what you are doing. This is no exception. 

I like the way you use shape and texture and, well just the way it is always different.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2011)

Very sculptural Lee, and definitely in the glass and stainless world I think rather than the traditional that surrounds fuddy duddies like me, ------but why do I keep getting an image of a dishwasher.


----------



## skeetoids (25 Feb 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thank you so much for your comments.

Colin, I hear you mate. I always pride myself on committing to the forums and the competition. I was so dissapointed to have missed this one. Had my piece ready on 3rd Feb too with all my piccies done.
I lost my job on 17th January and so much of my life up to that point was routine. Throw in a Wife, 2 kids, Mum and a Dog!!! But since then everything is upside down, including me. I also take regular medication but I've also been missing this too, which means I loose concentration and my memory gets a bit...er...welll.....lost!

Mark, thanks for following my work, it means a lot. I'm not necessarily trying to do different things, it's just the way I am. About 20 years ago my Wife and I asked each other to write 4 words that described each other: she wrote I'm deep, philosophical, weird and wonderful! I guess this shows in my work too :lol: 

Chaz, always a pleasure to here from you. I like the dishwasher image btw, I think your a closet artiste dying to break free :lol: Not seen you posting any work this year mate, hope all is well with you? My Dad was a fuddy duddy too but a BRILLIANT fuddy duddy nonetheless, nothing wrong with that Chaz.

Many thanks again,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2011)

skeetoids":gs614zzb said:


> -----Chaz, always a pleasure to here from you. I like the dishwasher image btw, ---- Not seen you posting any work this year mate, hope all is well with you? -------



Had a couple of months doing mainly metal turning for a project and sorting out some shop tooling I've been putting off for some time, just been filling in with some pieces of requested wood spinning without much character, hardly worth sharing now there's more of you guys to fill the pages with the less mundane, put some oddments in the bits and pieces gallery the last few days as I try to empty one of the offcuts boxes, but a visit today with Rich Burrow to drool over bits of wood and shop tool projects might see me spurred into producing something worthwhile sharing.


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Feb 2011)

In some ways you remind me of Philip Streeting in that you go your own way and do your own thing. Whether it works for everyone or not is irrelevant. Keep it up and keep challenging us Lee, 

Pete


----------



## skeetoids (25 Feb 2011)

Hi Chaz,

Glad to know your are well.

Pete, thanks for the comparison, I like Philips work very much.

If philips anything like me then he probably spends a lot of time in his own head! Has it's disadvantages too but the upside is that creativity is generally boundless. It's not that I'm arrogant or bull headed when I say I don't really pay attention to the norm, what I mean is that I generally have a crative urge or instinct that usually takes over my disciplined and well ordered side.

Cheers,

Dr Jekyll :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (26 Feb 2011)

Hi Folks,

Here is my latest piece, it is the matching piece to go with the Abstract Sculpture MkII.

I'm not sure if anyone really likes or gets what I'm working on at the moment so I won't bore you with any of the detail, suffice to say that if you are interested in following the development of these conceptual pieces then feel free to follow progress and discussion on my blog:

http://moodwoodblog.blogspot.com/






Thanks for looking.

Take care,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (26 Feb 2011)

Hi lee 

i really like this cone piece and can see lots of idea's from it- i look forward to your next move in this idea


----------



## skeetoids (26 Feb 2011)

Hi George,

Thanks for your interest.

You can access my blog via my website, there is more information regarding this piece including some videos.

Nice to here from you, hope you are well?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (1 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

Made this piece the other day from Bubinga. Just exploring other solid forms etc.

Thought of making up a pretentious and artsy title until I'd showed my kids and they thought I turned a Chicken Leg!!!

So, here's 'Chicken Leg', all 8"x3.5", Woodwax22 for finish:






















Comments, thoughts and musings always appreciated.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## The Shark (1 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":2fkgi0tr said:


> Hi Folks,
> Thought of making up a pretentious and artsy title until I'd showed my kids and they thought I turned a Chicken Leg!!!
> Lee.



Hi Lee,

That showed you!! :lol: 

I like the wood you have used, and you look to have got a very good finish on the item. 

I think you will know when you are happy with your explorations  

Malc


----------



## mark sanger (1 Mar 2011)

Hi Lee

At times the same has happened to me. Walking into the house with a big smile on my face as I think I have produced the next Matisse with my daughters shooting me down like a 109. 

Keep hold of it and think what you can do with it. The work of Michael Hosaluk my give you alternative sources if ideas with how to develop it.


----------



## skeetoids (1 Mar 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies guys.

The most interesting thing about this piece as I was trying to explore balance, my hope bieng that the piece could stand freely on a completely rounded base. However, the bulbous section is still too top heavy. There is a small flat, top and bottom, about the size of a 5p that allows it to sit still. However, if you gently blow on the piece it will topple, such is the fine balance.

Malc, this is a nice wood to work with (Bubinga). It is very hard and heavy, and gives of small chippings/shavings and a fine reddish dust. Takes excellent detail too, had a we practice throughout the piece, and finishes very well. This is actually sanded with 120 grit then finished!

Mark, thanks for the additional resource. I've been looking at other artists work in this area and there is so much to take in, I mean WOW with most of it, very much beyond me atth moment. But you know me, I never really let the barriers get in my way, if I think I can do it then I'll give it a shot, perpetual beginners mind, so to speak.

Take care guys.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (3 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

Another couple of pieces to stimulate the little grey cells.

1st up is my artistic representation of Dr. Black, one of the characters from the board game Cluedo:






Next up is a finial form made from Hornbeam and Anjan:






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (4 Mar 2011)

Hi lee

I am enjoying following your thread and seeing your new work. You are certainly taking the different vains of woodturning in your stride. 

All I can say is just keep going as you are. if I had managed to produce such work after a year I would have been well chuffed. 

There is much covered here, the process of taking an idea and using it creatively as with the first piece, colour etc, which also for me is an important part of being able to use the thought process and put it into reality/a solid idea. 

Cross grain forms and end grain finial work on the second piece. 

While I know you like to explore your own ideas and process. But if you are interested in the finial type work I am not sure if you have checked out Cindy Drozda. Her finials for me are the finest and her methods also include various other media so it is an interesting view of her site. 

http://www.cindydrozda.com/


----------



## Wood spoiler (4 Mar 2011)

Hi Lee

The arty stuff I don't comment on because I don't "get it" (that tends to be all "Arty" stuff - I am not singling you out to ignore)

However, Your Finialed creation I like. I like the contrast between the woods. I like the shape of the form. The finial I found to overpowring for the base. I think that to have a finial going to that proportionate height it needs to be finer in the detail. I would like a picture of what is going on inside, both bottom and lide as thats where it is good to pick up tips on how the parts come together.

Whilst wishing you well on the job search it is good to see you are making good use of the time available to you


----------



## skeetoids (4 Mar 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your comments.

Mark, I am well aware of Cindys work, who couldn't be, her finials are simply the best I have seen and are so finely detailed they are an art in themselves. I'm no where near that standard but I had a lot of fun creating the finial and really understood the skill and patience in creating this part.

WS, It's ok to let me know you don't like the arty stuff, it's not really something you get, you either like this sort of work or you don't. I agree that the bset thing to do is to ignore it. That way you don't just post your dislikes either. So thanks for being gratious. 

The form is actually solid. The bottom is prefectly round and the weight gives the piece kinetic movement when you gently tap it. This is also an arty piece too but left natural. I hear you on the finial though, this is my second one to date and it's a lot better than my 1st. Plenty to learn here and improve upon.

Many thanks,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (10 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

12"x3"(at widest point)
Adam is a piece that represents the male form and it's masculinity. A phallic symbol provides a powerful masculine statement, a passionate red symbol tainted with black to represent the fragility of the male ego.

10.5"x2"(at widest point)
Eve is a piece that represents the female form and it's femininity. A yonic symbol with calm, balanced form and an icy resilience.

7"x1" base
Adam and Eve embrace in the garden of Eden, whilst they watch over the universe.
















Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## jpt (10 Mar 2011)

I like this, usually I like arty pieces to speak for themselves but the explanation makes the piece.

john


----------



## skeetoids (10 Mar 2011)

What a lovely comment, thanks.


----------



## gus3049 (11 Mar 2011)

Hi Lee,

I definitely like the arty stuff! Although like all of us, I have my own opinion of what is good, bad or indifferent.

This piece I think works well BECAUSE you offer an explanation. I preferred it anyway to your solo forms but knowing your thought processes helps to get the feel for the thing. Glad to see its up for a sensible price too. I've stopped being shy about pricing and made my better pieces a good price and they do sell if they are in the right place. Standard stuff is everywhere and deserves to be modestly priced but work that has been thought about and lovingly crafted deserves to be paid good money for or kept on the mantlepiece to be REALLY appreciated.

Thanks by the way, for overhauling the website. Its now nice and clear and a pleasure to navigate.


----------



## skeetoids (11 Mar 2011)

Hi Gordon,

Thank you for your very well considered comments.

Each piece is actually turned on 3 axes, the pieces are then smoothed so they are trinagular in shape. The base is also turned off centre in the same way so appears like a rounded triangle.

Each piece, including the base, is stark in colour for a reason too. The colours represent a deep meaning that I have tried to imply via the colour but this is a very subjective experience for both me and the viewer.

It is always a pleasure to hear others thoughts on my work of this kind as your views are jsut as important as mine.

Tell me what the piece represents to you, i'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (11 Mar 2011)

Lee,

I think it was clear as soon as I saw the piece that you intended the male and female interaction, just by the way the shapes stand in relation to each other quite apart from the somewhat 'suggestive' shapes of the figures themselves.

The colours didn't matter too much for me, as it was the shapes that did it. I can see, once I saw your thoughts on them, why they were chosen.

I am quite sure, that for a lot of folk, the deeper thoughts about shape, form and emotional responses, are a bit shall we say "luvvie" Don't worry about that though, as we all think, feel and emote in our own way. If it makes the whole process more intense and enjoyable, that's all that matters. Some people will never understand the 'art' side as well as the 'craft'.

If you can sell the idea and therefore the object to someone else too, that's the icing on the cake.

I know there are those people who have the view that wood should look like wood and I have some sympathy for that as the 'natural' product can indeed be beautiful to both look at and to touch. However, I feel there is plenty of room for both and neither one should be dismissed. I get pleasure from both.

Keep on turning.


----------



## skeetoids (11 Mar 2011)

Hi Gordon,

What a very well put and thoughtful response.

Thank you for making me think about my own work in an alternative way.

Yours for £100 btw! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Many thanks indeed.

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (11 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":rel8zfnw said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> What a very well put and thoughtful response.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your very kind offer :lol: 

Sadly, SWWTW requires a further cold frame for the garden and that will cost around the same, so, regretfully, someone else will have to cherish your work on this occasion!!


----------



## skeetoids (16 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

A simple bowl, 5"x4":






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Wood spoiler (16 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":2tpcz9c9 said:


> A simple bowl, 5"x4":
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee.



A simple bowl suits a simple soul like me. I think it's a little cracker with a lovely finish


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2011)

You're maturing Lee, as a turner that is,  letting the brain relax and the product flow.

Pots of potential for developing that line.


----------



## skeetoids (16 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thank you for the kind remarks.

I really like turning this form of bowl, it makes me stay focused on the pure and classic elements of turning, something I need to do.

Still, I like being creative so a few pieces still to post that will no doubt alienate people again!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (16 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

As mentioned in my last post here are some of the other pieces I have been working on:

Another arty piece, Gate to Enlightenment, 11"x9":







Next is Simple Bowl 2, Ash 6"x2":






Finally a solid form, Scots Pine (smells beautiful), left natural as I want the piece to crack and move, 8"x6":






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (18 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

Another simple bowl, Zebrano 6"x2.5":






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2011)

skeetoids":6oeswmot said:


> Another simple bowl, Zebrano 6"x2.5":
> ....



Now that one is coming down to my level Lee, love the uncluttered lines and no hidden meanings to try and interpret  
Like the inner rim detail, different but not out of place.


----------



## skeetoids (18 Mar 2011)

Hi Chaz,

I think I've got a long way to go before my simple offerings reach your standard.

Don't be so humble, you produce some of the purist, creative and most beautiful work i've seen.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (19 Mar 2011)

I like this bowl Lee very much. 

The pure bowl for my taste is one of the most beautiful forms. Well done.


----------



## cornucopia (19 Mar 2011)

Lee that 6x2 ash bowl is a brillant form


----------



## skeetoids (24 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks,

Had another go at a platter, this one is made from Elm with a little spiral texture, boiled linseed oil for finish, 8"x1":
















Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2011)

Like the workmanship and finish Lee, not so sure about locating the texturing on the 'working' surface though


----------



## Paul.J (24 Mar 2011)

Good to see some normal turning coming from you Lee  
Looks like you've come on leaps and bounds.Some very nice pieces here and the finish looks good.
Keep it up


----------



## richburrow (24 Mar 2011)

Hello
I am enjoying your bowls mate, very nice finish 8) 
The beech simple bowl is a very pleasing shape and what a lovely piece of Elm.
Nice one
Rich


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (24 Mar 2011)

I really like the gate piece you did.


----------



## skeetoids (25 Mar 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (1 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

This piece is called 'The Crowd'.

Made from Hornbeam, Beech, Bubinga, Zobreno, Ropalla Lacewood, and Oak.

Measures 6"x10", figs finished with Woodwax22 and some pyro, base wire brush textured:











Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (1 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee,

Been having a bad week??

Cheerful subject matter! :shock:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (1 Apr 2011)

Thats pritty cool, i like it!


----------



## skeetoids (1 Apr 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the comments.

Perhaps the piece makes sense when you know that I used to suffer from mental health issues. Suicidal Ideation being one of the worst. So the piece represents something positive for me, I know longer feel this way but I created this piece to show that.

It is only pieces of wood afterall, and I like exploring the possibilities with it.

The piece is based on the following quote:

*"The man who follows the crowd will usually get no further than the crowd. The man who walks alone is likely to find himself in places no one has"*

Thanks once again for the replies.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (2 Apr 2011)

Hey Lee

This is a very powerful piece and I keep being drawn back to it to just look and wonder what the crowd are thinking. Which obviously relates to how I use to see similar things in my last job.


----------



## skeetoids (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

Sorry, I must have missed your comments, I'm getting used to my work being ignored :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, here are another couple of pieces.

Walnut Wonder, Walnut, 11"x3", wire brush texture, boiled linseed oil finish:






Bowl in a Bowl, Beech, 8"x4", wire brush textured, black and red stain, washed over with yellow, FP for finish:











Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (5 Apr 2011)

Interesting as always Lee!

I tried some scratching before staining and it looks exactly like tool marks and bad finishing on mine!! Would hate to suggest that about yours but someone might see it as that.

I still find your bowls more interesting than your abstracts somehow. Maybe my old brain is settling into a straight line groove.


----------



## skeetoids (5 Apr 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments Gordon.

I don't care what people think of the texture TBH, I like it and it works really well on certain pieces.

You should try it more often, surprise yourself!!!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (5 Apr 2011)

HI Lee

I am just off out for a demo in Devon, but I like the sculptural piece. 

have you ever thought of including strands of memory wire on the top section like a massive lightning strike coming in from all angles. Sorry just saw it and though it might look interesting but then it may make it look like a mad scientist, might be fun. 

I like the texturing on the bowl but was thinking that a small defining line in the corner of the top bead where it joins the top of the bowl may give a definite feeling of a break before going into the bowl. Just an idea. 

speak soon


----------



## skeetoids (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your comments mate (catch up soon).

I like the mad scientist idea, although I'm not much of a scientist!!! :lol: 

It doesn't show well in the photo of the bowl in a bowl but there is a deep groove between the inner bowl and the outer bowl, right between the inside edge of the big rim and the wall of the internal bowl. My Son tried to pick up the smaller bowl as he thought they where 2 seperate pieces. My Wife did the same as they look seperate because of the groove but it is all one piece.

Speak soon mate.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Elaine (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee
Really loving the pieces you are putting out at the moment. Walnut wonder is great and the crowd piece is indeed very interesting, see something different each time. What i really love is your attitude to your turning, it feels like you trust yourself and your self assuredness shows through in your work - keep up the good work, I always look forward to your next updates.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## skeetoids (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Elaine,

Thanks for your touching and well considered comment, nice to hear from you again.

I am self assured but that's more to do with the fact that I haven't really been at this business very long. I'm trying lots of different things and nothing really frightens me either, so I'm learning lots. 

My biggest inspiration at the moment is Mark Sanger, he's a great guy and an excellent artist, keep your eye on his work too and you'll learn lots of really cool and interesting stuff.

Take care E.

Aw the best,

Lee.


----------



## Elaine (5 Apr 2011)

Cheers Lee
I certainly agree with you on Mark Sangar being inspirational. George Fowraker is also someone whose work I admire. I got my lathe from George and he was really helpful and made my mums day by giving her a piece of his work which now has pride of place in her living room, I know I will have made something really stunning when my stuff knocks that one off the shelf  I would love to get some tuition from either or both of them one day. Pennies keep going into my jar, so one day.
Keep your stuff coming its great to see it.


----------



## skeetoids (12 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

Beech, 12"x3", BLO for finish.

An experimental piece for a possible future project:







Thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (18 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

Another couple of pieces, I won't bore you with an explanation.

Bleeding Monolith, 12"x3":






Fire Form, 13"x9":











Thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (18 Apr 2011)

Lee- if your gonna post them you may aswell give a brief insight into the idea behind them.

I know your work is diffrent and doesnt get many comments but you may never know who's reading and following your work.

please explain


----------



## gus3049 (18 Apr 2011)

cornucopia":89td0tmd said:


> Lee- if your gonna post them you may aswell give a brief insight into the idea behind them.
> 
> I know your work is diffrent and doesnt get many comments but you may never know who's reading and following your work.
> 
> please explain


Hi George,

There is a school of thought that suggests that if an artist has to explain his work then its not doing its job, which is to communicate, properly.

I think thats a load of old toffee. The artist actually does see things differently.

So, yup, come on Lee - lets us know what was going through your mind when you did these - please. Some of the imagery is obvious but it would help 'round out' the experience if we knew how you reached the result.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Apr 2011)

Love the mammoths


----------



## skeetoids (18 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for the replies.

Hope I didn't cause offence by ommiting a description but I genunely thought people weren't interested?

Anyway, as you have both been kind to enquire I'll let you know what the pieces mean to me:

Bleeding Monolith is my take on the Monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey. I took from the film that the monolith stood for some sort of mysterious higher power to the apes, a god if you will or a construct of a god. So, this is my interpretation. It represents an old, stone monolith that is a living breathing organism. Hence the blood, which represents the idea or construct of a god, an omnipitant, omnipresent, and omniscient being, object or idea that is hurting, dying or bleeding! My own belief (as an agnostic) is that god is actually nature. Whether it be light, sound, animal, mineral or vegetable. The holes in the piece are to allow light to literally pas through the piece. It great being able to look through allthe holes and see different things, both literally and existntially speaking.

Fire Form is a simple piece where I was trying to explore scale and weight. The piece is solid and this gives it a real sense of power and prominance. Turned green from a huge log I found at the side of the road I allowed myself to be guided by the wood. I had quite a clear mind when I made this piece but the main idea floating around in my head was of a piece that represented some sort of rebirth, from a fire so to speak. The glass beads are there to represent the piece of the form that has been untouched by fire. The soul of the piece as it where.

Anyway, that's what they mean to me (hammer) 

Thanks once again for commenting.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee

Good to see you expressing your thoughts into your work. It makes for unique, interesting, challenging and engaging work. 

Both are interesting pieces which have honesty in them. Not pretentious over statements just what they are suppose to be, a reflection of you and your thoughts. 

For me it does not matter if thought inspired work such as this receives praise or confirmation from others. Often the lack of response adds more weight to the idea being on the correct path. 

Keep them coming. I can see both of these ideas being made in large scale, place on stone plinths for garden sculptures/points of contemplation.


----------



## skeetoids (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your comments, always nice to hear from you.

I think I will try and develop these into garden sculptures, I have an ash spindle blank about 3 foot long for a larger monolith and a huge green piece of wood about 1.5 foot long x 1 foot wide for a big fire form.

A sort of watch this space so to speak on this developing idea, turning the fire form was a bit of a pant filler to say the least. Thought my lathe was going to go walkies at one point (sand bags anyone?, lol).

Take care,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

This is a bowl designed with my dea of 'The Crowd' in mind and is called Crowded Bowl. It is made from Oak, wire brushed to bring out the grain, carved and BLO for finish, 6"x4":
















Thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Blister (23 Apr 2011)

The crowd bowl is kind of neat , 

not seen anything like it before 

again a thought provoking piece 

Well done Lee


----------



## gus3049 (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee,

Thats really 'interesting' by which I mean good! The moment I saw it I knew it worked for me - didn't have to think about it. Nice one


----------



## Silverbirch (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee,
Another unusual, imaginative piece. 
To me, it`s reminiscent of figures I`ve seen by John Hunnex, although his were turned separately, as spindles.
What`s the metal stud thingy underneath?

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for your comments, much appreciated.

The stud underneath is my creative way of adding my signature, I hate the thought of pyroing or penning on my name so I came up with this little touch. It is a polished upholstery pin with my initials engraved on it:






Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,

Tried to create another kinetic piece and this is it.

When the piece is resting on it's rim and balanced on the finial a gentle nudge will send it into motion for about 90 seconds or so. I did a small video to show this but upload time was estimated to be 90mins! Anyway, 7"wx6"h, wire brush textured Oak disc, black Bubinga finial and small marble:






















Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee,
I like the proportions of this piece and also the contrast between the finish on the disc and the finial. Besides rolling on its rim, can you spin it like a top on the marble?

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Ian,

Thanks for commenting, and yes, you can spin it on the marble but not for long!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## stevebuk (27 Apr 2011)

hi lee
i have decided to only comment on the pieces i like, and i really like this piece. I like the proportions, colour and shape of it, for me this is the sort of thing you should concentrate on.

Does it stand ok on the marble?

ps, nice idea about the signature too..


----------



## Wood spoiler (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee

I am sorry that you will have to go back to the drawing board......

This piece has far too much mainstream appeal!

I really like it.
:lol:


----------



## skeetoids (27 Apr 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the comments folks.

Steve, I like this piece a lot too, it's got a great sense of balance to it (literally). 

The purpose of the mables to allow the piece (when resting on the marble side) o be forced onto it's edge and remain balanced. If you have it up the way it is supposed to be then the slighest nudge or vibration will set it rolling.

Here's the link to a wee video I made to show it in motion:

http://youtu.be/EZdZnKhQyL0

The signature was my idea of creating a fairly unique way of signing my work, nothing fancy just my idea really. Probably been done!

WS, I like the mianstream, it's where the balance is at and that's what this piece is about.

Thanks once again for your comments folks.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee,

I join the 'crowd' in liking this piece. 

I think you should redo the finial [email protected]!! :lol: The line either side of the centre piece is not quite continuous - or is this intentional in the Picasso style of "if its perfect or straight no one will notice it" school?


----------



## skeetoids (28 Apr 2011)

Hi,

Yeah, I noticed that bit. It was sort of intentional and sort of a lack of skill TBH. I tried to get the lower part behind the little disc on the finial the same as the bit on the other side but didn't want to push the finial to much. Will get it etter next time :wink: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Apr 2011)

skeetoids":3ictzshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that bit. It was sort of intentional and sort of a lack of skill TBH. I tried to get the lower part behind the little disc on the finial the same as the bit on the other side but didn't want to push the finial to much. Will get it etter next time :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm using Ramin dowel for my finials at the mo. Its incredibly strong along the grain and with even quite firm pressure at times, I haven't lost one yet on spite of going pretty thin at times!! Its a lot cheaper than Ebony and takes black stain well!!

Don't be too modest, the skill seems to be developing quite nicely thank you.


----------



## Elaine (28 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee
I love this piece. i really like it when they can move as well, motion and touch, brilliant. I would like to see some other colours from you too. will check out Utube as well.


----------



## skeetoids (28 Apr 2011)

Hi Elaine,

Thanks for your comments.

You make an interesting point about colour. I have been drawn to using a lot of dark, classic colours but I think i'll be changing that on the next one.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (1 May 2011)

as said elsewhere Lee I like this piece as the idea of movement and turning is an interesting combination. 

Keep them coming.


----------



## skeetoids (3 May 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thought I'd post this here but there was no actual turning involved, hand carved with an axe. 

Another sculptural piece, wood found at the side of the road, 2.5 feet tall by 9" @ widest point, some staining and other things.











Thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## loz (4 May 2011)

I tried to view your latest pic Lee, but it said i had to be a Member

Not something i'd like to erect in the garden, certainly might generate some stiff competition.


----------



## gus3049 (4 May 2011)

loz":3rzgr6yl said:


> I tried to view your latest pic Lee, but it said i had to be a Member
> 
> Not something i'd like to erect in the garden, certainly might generate some stiff competition.


I'll raise a drink to that, my thoughts exactly. Obviously one of those weeks, my wife is seeing bodily parts and produce all over the place.

Not sure Lee!! I see the direction but as yet, not the destination. Like all of us, you can but keep travelling the road. Some of your work is 'wow' and some I struggle with. Pretty standard reactions then.

You never bore us.


----------



## skeetoids (4 May 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for commenting.

I have made a few 'PHALIC' pieces in my time but this is only according to feedback. I never intend to create a phalic piece, but most of my creative spindle work tends to vere in this direction.

It is only from feedback that I have come to realise that grown adults rarely rise above the 'PHALIC' nature of this type of work, and I can't understand why?

I see 'YONIC' turnings on every forum I visit, but see no mention of female parts or female innuendo.

I only wish that the more 'PHALIC' pieces are given the same repsect as the 'YONIC'!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (5 May 2011)

Wotcha mean 'grown adults'?

I'm only 64 and only just out of short trousers, gissus a chance to mature a bit.

Funny though, it was the wife that immediately said it looked like a giant willy, I'm too young to know anything about such stuff of course. I can't say I've noticed too many Yonic images out there - must look harder.

Consider yourself told off Loz!


----------



## mark sanger (5 May 2011)

Hi Lee

When I read your last comment about Phalic I scrolled back through to look for the pic expecting something different. When I saw it my first thought was of an ancient traveller/monk like with a shroud head dress on his travels. :? 

Great piece, I like it as it has a solid honesty about it. Not pretentious or over stated. I like.

It is interesting I have a stone sculpture on my window sill which has a hole in the top. It is in fact a sculpture of the may form. A lady came to the house and was stroking it up and down saying how tactile it is. 

She asked what it represented. When I told her she quickly pulled her hand away and replied " oh" with a turned up nose while walking away quickly. 

It is often interesting to see the reactions and responses to such items when people do or do not know what they represent.


----------



## gus3049 (5 May 2011)

mark sanger":1mj3jtb9 said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> When I read your last comment about Phalic I scrolled back through to look for the pic expecting something different. When I saw it my first thought was of an ancient traveller/monk like with a shroud head dress on his travels. :?
> 
> .


Funny you should say that, before my wife realised that the shadow was not part of the piece, she said exactly the same thing. Her true self only came out when she saw it properly (he said - ducking)

I feel that the comment about 'understanding' is not always relevant. The artist is always in this position, no matter how much he puts in, how obvious the meaning might be from his perspective, there are always going to be a lot of people who 'just don't get it' - they have a different perspective. Art can never communicate to all, just those who 'appreciate' it.

At one time I would have been tempted to call them ignorant peasants. Age has mellowed my view just a little and I'm prepared to accept that my vision and theirs might just be different rather than right or wrong. If it were otherwise, I would have won the forum's competition every month - obviously.

That raises another point of course. Art and craft. The technical aspects are one thing but I have been deeply moved by works of art, and indeed some turnings that are crude in execution to put it mildly. My fear is that woodturning sometimes concentrates so hard on the 'perfect' finish that there is a risk that the 'art' might get lost somewhere. The work that I have sold has got comments about the shape or the 'lovely grain' or the ''feel'. I have had no mention of the odd tool mark or sanding line - they were there believe me - I am still practicing!

I like Lee's work. Its always interesting, always searching for something. I hope he continues to push 'his' boundaries.


----------



## Elaine (5 May 2011)

Lee, another of your wonders. If I ever saw a phallus like that I would be telling the owner to see a doctor quickly.  For all those who do see a penis, willy, phallus, may I suggest reading Freud. :wink: There are probably few objects that are sculpted in the abstract that couldn't somehow be seen as a sexual. Sex is one of the most natural instincts known to the human being after all. This is where the british outlook on sex is all tut tut, nudge nudge, wink wink. No one would bat an eyelid in eastern cultures or the nordic countries, infact they would probably be using them!!! 
To my eye, it looks like someone stood with head bowed in a cloak, a bit like Mark said, monk like, or nun like.


----------



## Leo (5 May 2011)

Lee,

I like both,....... the lidded box is simple, but looks good for that, the lid join looks good too, to me at least, a very good grain matchup. BTW. sometimes I add a line above and below the join to hide it a little, however good I get it. Which is normally not too good !!

The underside of the sounding bowl looks all the better for you not using straight lines.........authentic. I may have made the very bottom of the foot, finish at the ridge, without the inward slant on it and closer to 2/3s. the width of the bowl, just to balance the look. but nice work and great for a second attempt at a box. =D>


----------



## mark sanger (6 May 2011)

gus3049":1vfmw9p1 said:


> mark sanger":1vfmw9p1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lee
> ...




Hi Gus 

I agree. 

I just find it interesting what people see in pieces. Some see what we would expect and some something totally different. But either way if it gets me thinking then I like a piece. 

We all see different things and aspire to make different types of work. 

As long as we enjoy it, no matter what we make, I don't see that there is anything else needed.


----------



## loz (6 May 2011)

I hope no-one thinks im a being derogatory towards Lee or his work due to my impression. I do appreciate the work involved in the axe carving that went into the piece.

Laurence.


----------



## mark sanger (6 May 2011)

loz":17rahfa0 said:


> I hope no-one thinks im a being derogatory towards Lee or his work due to my impression. I do appreciate the work involved in the axe carving that went into the piece.
> 
> Laurence.



I certainly don't Loz. It always raises an interesting discussion this type of work.


----------



## skeetoids (6 May 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thank you all very much for your comments.

Loz, no harm done mate, I also didn't intend to imply any scolding with my retort just wanted to focus the discussion on the piece a bit more rather than on it's 'TADGERNESS', LOL!

It's not surprising that with a BSc in Psychology that's there's bound to be a phalic influence to my work, despite the fact that Freud did enough cocaine to kill a small horse!

It's good to have a well rounded discussion about a piece like this as I, similar to Mark, enjoy peoples interpretations even if they are a bit basic.

Sincere thanks for a good and interesting debate on this one, btw the piece represents to me a generic figure of no sex, race or religion. Just looking down, maybe in contemplation or reflection, whatever that may be.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (6 May 2011)

Hi Folks, 

Here is my 1st ever hollow form. It is made from Oak and I used the wire brush technique to open up the grain, stained purple (my wife's fav colour) and then applied a little liming wax. It measures 90mm x 90mm and sits on a worn piece of slate I found at the beach today. 

Thought I would start out small for my 1st hollow form to learn the process, thanks to Mark Sanger for his DVD and guidance. 

Before I post the image here are a few things I have learned: 

Dried Oak blanks are very hard and maybe not the best wood for a 1st hollow form. 
The form is EVERYTHING and I have a long way to go. 
The process is both frightening and exciting. 
I will definitely do it again. 







Many thanks for looking. 

Cheers, 

Lee.


----------



## jpt (6 May 2011)

Very nice Lee.

I like the form but not sure about the base, just my thoughts.

john


----------



## Leo (7 May 2011)

Yup, another great job, again just my thoughts on it.

I like everything about it, but again a little wider base may make it look better balanced, less top heavy. love the wire work and colour too.

All in all, a lovely job.

Leo


----------



## mark sanger (7 May 2011)

HI Lee

Glad the dvd was of help. A great start. 

Just keep making and observing and the rest will sort itself out. 

You will fined sycamore a lovely wood to turn for hollow forms. it hardly moves when drying, turns, carves and colours easily. 

Being pretty much a weed it is easy to get hold of.


----------



## Elaine (7 May 2011)

L to the ove to the lee (ly) AND I love the colour. well done Lee, keep them coming


----------



## skeetoids (2 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

Been quiet of late with a lot of other things on my mind but here is glimpse at some of my recent efforts:

This piece is more of a chunky pot/bowl, some pyro work and staining:






Wire brushed Oak sculpture:






This piece is based loosely on a Buddhist Stupa/Japanese Pagoda:






This is my interpretation of Mark Sangers incense pot/bowl (still to add the incense, lol):






...and finally a simple Yew bowl:






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## jpt (2 Jul 2011)

HI Lee

The first 2 are my favourites would like to own either of those the last 2 are very nice as well but not sure about the Pagoda one for me I would have liked to see the rings reducing in size equally and uni-formally, but thats just me.

john


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Jul 2011)

Nice work! I like the two pots/bowls best. I think both forms have a nice feeling of stability and solidity and have interesting colour and texture too.

Ian


----------



## tekno.mage (2 Jul 2011)

My favourites are the incense pot and the sculptural piece. The pagoda doesn't do it for me. I like the yew bowl, but the base of the coloured bowl looks a bit on the heavy side. Nice work, though and I like the colouring.


----------



## gus3049 (2 Jul 2011)

Nice to see you back Lee,

For me, the bowls are really nice. The other two don't quite ring the bell but that doesn't matter at all. It good to see you are still experimenting and following your own path.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jul 2011)

The Yew Bowl is the item that shouts to me, the proportions and form of the bowl itself, the attention to finish quality which shows off the natural wood figuring to great effect, the near rim external detail that compliments the form and terminates/enhances the figuring before it bleeds out at the rim. The lateral thinking that triggered the application of the internal ring texturing marks it out as having had the application of some special consideration.

I'm afraid the Buddhist Stupa/Japanese Pagoda does not compute for me, looks more like a sample test piece that failed to maintain control of the sizes, spacing and form. I see pagodas as being tightly proportion and graded in size and the stupas as having a far greater inverted horn flair towards the base.


----------



## skeetoids (2 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for all your considered comments, they are much appreciated.

Still trucking on trying to find an identity with this turning business but keeping an open mind and a playful approach at times helps.

Thanks once again,

Lee.


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Jul 2011)

Good to see you're still at "it"

You will be surprised to hear that I do like the sculpted piece held by "pipes", but my real star in your latest selection is the Yew Bowl.

Hope things are settling down for you


----------



## mark sanger (4 Jul 2011)

Hi Lee

Good to see you still coming up with different and interesting pieces and also concentrating on the pure pieces. 

For me it is a balance between tooling and form/design. Don't worry to much about finding an identity, it will eventually find you. 

Just keep at it, you are covering a lot of ground.

Thank you for the mention in relation to the incense urn, however it is not a new idea, as you know it has been around for thousands of years.

Keep at it.


----------



## skeetoids (4 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for the additional comments.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (12 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

This piece is turned from Ash and the large section stands approx. 26" and the smaller section about 15".

I don't want to influence anyone's response to this piece by explaining it so I'll let you imagine your own meanings, more interesting that way.

Many thanks for looking.

All comments welcome.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## loz (12 Jul 2011)

Hi Lee,

I think i see what you are doing, but if they are rounds and cases then you need to research the shapes a little more.

Great idea though


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jul 2011)

Hi lee

A thought provoking piece, with enough suggestion to get me thinking.


----------



## Lightweeder (12 Jul 2011)

Not sure about the last one, but I love the incense burner.


----------



## skeetoids (16 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

Here is the next piece in this series.

While not up to the technical skill level of most turners I'm enjoying exploring this idea at the moment.

Approx. 4" wide by 3.5" high (6.5" high including 'fuse').






Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

Beech bowl with gold acrylic interior, 5"x3".






Really nice in the hand and very calming with Nag Champa incense.

Thanks for looking, any and all comments welcome.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Silverbirch (20 Jul 2011)

Nice crisp edges and an excellent finish, Lee.
Is the gold paint an aerosol?

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Ian,

Thanks for commenting.

The acrylic is from a tube but I apply it with a rubber glove, gets right into the wood and also leaves a really smoothe finish.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## johnny.t. (21 Jul 2011)

Glossy! 8) Nicely done finish Lee and the gold looks good too but you will need some water in with that rice or it will never cook :wink: Do I take it the bowl is only shallowly hollowed to leave a platform for the incense cone?


----------



## skeetoids (21 Jul 2011)

Hi JT,

Thanks for your comments mate.

The bowl is shallow but it's the rice that gives the cone it's 'bed', it just nestles in there nicely.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## The Shark (21 Jul 2011)

=D> 

Hi Lee,

IMHO, this is a very nice piece.

Super crisp edges, the shape of the bowl is very pleasing to the eye, and the finish looks excellent.

I won't pretend to understand the rationale behind it, but it looks good!!

Malc


----------



## skeetoids (21 Jul 2011)

Hi Malc,

Thanks for commenting mate.

No real rationale as such, just a nice, simple little piece that sits in the hand really well. I plan to use it when I meditate, sitting on my Monks bench. Chance would be a fine thing, 2 kids off school and caring for me Mum full time, and I'm tea total too!!!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (27 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

This piece is called trainspotting.

This piece is made from Beech and measurements are as follows:

Pill bottle is 7.5" x 2.3/4", lid is 2.3/4" x 2" and each pill is 4" x 1.5".

Turned, painted and decorated.

The piece is a pro life message, but there are several choices available to a person who may be feeling 'different' to others.

I won't explain to much as my own feelings and thoughts are unique to me, it is always interesting to allow others to explore their own feelings with a piece like this.











Feel free to ask any questions or leave any comments, your time and consideration is always much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (30 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks,

Here is a piece I just finished turning called Clowning Around.

Made from Beech, with applied acrylic and satin spray finish.






I really enjoyed turning this piece, seems a little happier anyway than my last few, LOL!

Comments and Questions welcome.

Many thanks,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (7 Aug 2011)

Hi Folks,

This piece is made from Beech, pyrod with BLO. Measures 8"x4".






The pyro is my representation of the Buddhist Lotus symbol, the bowl is pointed on the base to give it a nice angled lift and it also revolves when nudged.

Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Wood spoiler (7 Aug 2011)

That looks really attractive. 

The pyro is very effective


----------



## The Shark (8 Aug 2011)

Hi Lee,

IMHO this piece is "less different" than some of your other stuff, but it is a very nice piece. =D> 

As has been already said, the pyro seems to be very well done, and you are finishing your work really well at the moment.

Design will always be in the eyes of the designer!!!!!!!!

Good job!

Malc


----------



## skeetoids (8 Aug 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for your comments.

I think this piece is 'less different' because I am less different, maybe tomorrow I'll be someone else and a different piece will emerge  :?  :?  :?  :? 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Wood spoiler (8 Aug 2011)

I know that as soon as the comment is out there no doubt I will be wrong. 

I see 3 Lee's

I see Lee the craftsman - learning the craft and evolving the skills. Mainstream(ish) pieces that are usually excellently finished. 

I see Lee the Artist and as that rests in the eye of the beholder some I like and some I don't

And lastly I see Lee the therapy. Highly personal and usually lost on me.

Regardless of which Lee posts there is always something provocative that makes me look at a Skeetoids post. Keep them coming as work that pushes boundaries benefits us all as we all take something from them


----------



## skeetoids (9 Aug 2011)

Hi Colin,

Many thanks for your comments mate, and I agree with your interpretation very much.

Sometimes I suffer a lot with creativity etc. and it can have a dramatic effect on the work I make, it's great to get some honest feedback, it is much appreciated.

I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't shy away from my work, I post everything I make because I primarily want to share it with the community. Comments are a bonus and very helpful. However, even I look at some of my work and think WTF!!! LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (9 Aug 2011)

skeetoids":14j88d11 said:


> However, even I look at some of my work and think WTF!!! LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Lee.



Thank the lord for that I thought it was just me :lol: 

I'm with Colin on this so keep them coming.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Aug 2011)

gus3049":2za7cbsr said:


> skeetoids":2za7cbsr said:
> 
> 
> > However, even I look at some of my work and think WTF!!! LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Imagine looking at your work and saying it all the time   

Colin was right when he said your work is always worth looking at


----------



## skeetoids (19 Aug 2011)

Hi Folks,

My Family and I had the pleasure of joining Mark Sanger and Family for a lovely 4 day break.

The trip was inspring, magical and heart warming.

Mark and I had a little workshop time in which I was certainly the pupil, and during this time we turned this hollow form. Mark gave me it to take home and apply the finish, lid, finial and pyro.

Collaboration - Lotus Hollow Form - Made from Beech, approx. 6"x3.5", stained, textured lid, pyro, gold wire and natural hawthorn spikes.







Comments welcome.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2011)

Great to here about and see the results of the collaboration.
First impressions were that the body has taken on a distinctive Scotish personality with that collar embellishment, not too sure it gels with the oriental finial for me, expecting a variation on a thistle theme.

Well done regardless, continued the 'Mark' standard of presentation without doubt.


----------



## Wood spoiler (19 Aug 2011)

skeetoids":cf8stpz3 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My Family and I had the pleasure of joining Mark Sanger and Family for a lovely 4 day break.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear you had a good break. The Sanger influence is very evident and Knowing how you have liked his work does not come as a surprise either the visit and the output.

I hope it has refreshed the creative juices and toped up the skills bank.

The form is very attractive.


----------



## mark sanger (21 Aug 2011)

Hi Lee

It was a great four days and I enjoyed the time.

Congratulations on the front cover of WOW with this one. I know you are making people aware that "we" did it. But I only showed you a few pointers and you got on with it. The rest you did on your own so I had about 10% input.

Well done

and

Happy turning


----------



## skeetoids (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Folks,

You may recall the 'Lotus Bowl' I made a while back, well I decided to produce a series and here it is.

The idea for a series came from a supportive and encouraging talk with my Friend Mark Sanger, I owe him a debt of gratitude.

All made from Sycamore, ranges from 6"X3" to 8"x3", pyro, mixed media and BLO.






The forms can be placed on the edge or flat. When on the edge, with a little nudge, the forms will roll around and then back again, gently finding their own centre. Hence the idea of Karma explored with each piece.






This is my 1st gallery series and they will shortly be off to spend some time in an esteemed gallery.






Comments and critiques most welcome, many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (28 Aug 2011)

Congratulations Lee- best of luck with the outlet


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Aug 2011)

Not sure about Karma as I havn't seen him lately - but really like the pieces.

They look interesting and well made with a lovely finish. For what it's worth, and in my opinion, this combines your own exploration with an output that has interest and more universal appeal. They all look very tactile.


----------



## mark sanger (28 Aug 2011)

Hi Lee

The idea was already their. I just passed on what had been passed to me in relation to exploring ideas. 

They are interesting, tactile and different. You are at the beginning of the idea and such a large canvass will be worthwhile you exploring. 

I am sure your work will be well recieved. I certainly like the one I have on my sideboard.


----------



## Silverbirch (28 Aug 2011)

Hi Lee,
I think you are developing your idea, which I don`t think I`ve seen elsewhere, very well. These pieces look very well finished and the pyro embellishments look attractive and well executed. 
I`d agree with Colin that these pieces probably have more universal appeal than some of your other work, which I guess has to be a consideration if you are placing them in a gallery with a view to selling.
Well done!

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (28 Aug 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for your comments, they are all much appreciated.

There is so much to explore with this form and series that I will have a lot more work to do.

I will still continue with the more self-expressive work but on more of a part-time/play basis.

Thanks once again,

Lee.

P.S. When I get some money I will send you down some quality haggis Mark, LOL!


----------



## skeetoids (21 Sep 2011)

Hi Folks,

Been busy with other projects recently but here is a recent piece I finished.

Made from a really old, cracked piece of Oak kindly donated by a Friend.

Measures 5.5"w x 22"h.
















Comments, critiques and general abuse welcome, LOL!

Thanks for looking folks.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Silverbirch (21 Sep 2011)

Very striking Lee!
I think you`ve *nailed* it this time :lol: 
I always look forward to what you`ll come up with next.
Keep them coming!

Ian


----------



## Weasel Howlett (21 Sep 2011)

That is flipping awesome. A real break from the norm. Great creativity.


----------



## skeetoids (21 Sep 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (23 Sep 2011)

Hi Lee

great to see work like this being developed and made. Totally different and creative. Real mind food and something I hope to see you continue. Very creative and I love it.


----------



## skeetoids (23 Sep 2011)

Hey Mark,

Thanks for commenting mate, much appreciated.

I think we agreed on £500 for this piece! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Take care,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (5 Oct 2011)

Hi Folks,

Another Abstract Sculpture.

This one is made of Sycamore, with a mahagony base (should it be black?).

Lots of things in here, carving, painting, stains etc. nails, staples, steel rod.
















Interested to hear your thoughts on this one.

It measures 8"x4" and the base is 5"x3", stands about 12" tall.

Many thanks,

Lee.


----------



## nev (5 Oct 2011)

:shock: have you seen the film 'hellraiser' from way back in the 80's? ? if you have i think something may have stuck in the back of your mind there Lee  
i would really like to comment but i am not sure what to say :? not something i'd want on my mantlepiece but yes, very striking, almost disturbing and sure to be a conversation piece where ever it ends up on view.
keep em coming =D>


----------



## gus3049 (5 Oct 2011)

I would have liked it better without all the metalwork. We all, however, have our own ways of looking at things. I like to find something thats in the wood and you like to add to it. Fair enough init.

I might photoshop it and remove all the hardware and see how it looks - for my own satisfaction of course.

As ever Lee, your work is interesting and provocative and therefore to be encouraged.


----------



## mark sanger (5 Oct 2011)

Hi Lee

You certainly experiment and use what ever you have at hand to represent your thoughts. I have been studying this and to me the close up shot makes me think of nails bombs/IED's/ our troops abroad. 

So it has certainly made me think. 

Keep at it.


----------



## skeetoids (5 Oct 2011)

Hi Folks,

Many thanks for the comments, much appreciated.

Sometimes it's how we look at things that matter, other times it's what we are told to look at.

Try and look at the piece as if the nails represented humans, the form is a planet etc.

If anyone is interested there is a link on my blog to a great Abstract Impressionist Artist, makes for good reading and helps to convey some of where I am coming from.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (5 Oct 2011)

skeetoids":2a4gquyr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Many thanks for the comments, much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hi Lee,

Yup, I studied Kandinsky at college. I must admit I didn't see the connection. Trying to see into the mind of an artist is always a problem. If you really knew what was going on, presumably you would be that artist. No matter what I look at, I can only say that I like it or I don't - I understand it or I don't - and I think its valid or I don't. 

When it really comes down to it, all I care about now is 'would I put it on the mantlepiece'. This is the only valid criteria for me at this stage of my life. Politically I have veered from left to right and all places in between, I've been both rich and poor, I have studied philosophy, art etc and have a library of books that I am still only working my way into.

But knowledge doesn't change the fact that I like a work of art or not. Same with people. 

I am but a simple man and wish the rest of my life not to offer too many challenges but to be able sit back and enjoy the wine (whilst playing at the lathe a bit of course).

You are still young and discovering all the good stuff that I enjoyed too so stick with it.

Ye gods I sound like me dad :shock:


----------



## skeetoids (6 Oct 2011)

Hi Gordon,

Thanks for your comments, I like your wisdom, reminds me of my Dad.

You're right in so many respects, I'm of the same feeling as you but this is just the type of stuff I make occassionally.

I don't like to talk to much about these pieces as it can be quite painful for me.

However, I totally agree with you about judgement of any piece, there is always that part of our mind where we will allow it to control our senses by assessing if we like something or not. For me this piece isn't about liking or disliking, it's more about uderstanding. If your anything like me then the chances are you've spent a lot of time being misunderstood.

I do appreciate your comments Gordon, they always make me think.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (6 Oct 2011)

skeetoids":35fgdejv said:


> Hi Gordon,
> Thanks for your comments, *I like your wisdom*, reminds me of my Dad. If your anything like me then the chances are you've spent a lot of time being misunderstood.
> Lee.



Good grief Lee,

Don't lay that one on me. I can accept the old bit but have never been convinced that wisdom and age are in any way connected.

Sadly, I have spent my life with everyone seeing right through me.   :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (6 Oct 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh G, if only my work was transparent, maybe i'll start adding glass soon! LOL!


----------



## Silverbirch (14 Oct 2011)

Saw this piece ( and some of your previous pieces) "in the flesh" today at the Scottish Woodworking Show. It looked very good!
I noticed it was displayed high up on a shelf - presumably to deter art thieves :lol: 
Your work certainly stood out from the crowd and was instantly recognisable amongst some pretty good, if fairly conventional turning displayed by your club.

ian


----------



## skeetoids (15 Oct 2011)

Hi Ian,

You should have stopped for a chat, always nice to meet fellow UKW'ers.

Yes, my work was definately obvious. I was quite embarassed at first but a couple of the guys where more than happy to display it for me. I didn't want it to detract from others work but the guys where very gracious and supportive. I guess that's what it's all about really, we all have a style or way of doing things and they're generally all respected.

Off to the show again now so may see you there.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (15 Oct 2011)

Hi Lee

glad you had a good time at the show. 

You should never be embarrassed of your work. You put a lot into it and unless we try different things we can not experiment and develop. It is easy to stay in the safe zone so that we are accepted but a faint heart never dated a prom queen.


----------



## skeetoids (15 Oct 2011)

Hey Mark,

I actually took my Wife to what we refer to as a 'qualifying dance' in primary 7! So I have sort of ended up with the prom queen already, :lol: 

Hi Folks,

For those of you who may be interested I have put a post on my blog regarding The Scottish Woodcraft Show. You can access my blog via my website.

I had a really enjoyable time and it was great to be there with the club and it's members.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (16 Oct 2011)

skeetoids":3h3zahid said:


> For those of you who may be interested I have put a post on my blog regarding The Scottish Woodcraft Show. You can access my blog via my website.




Very much like the new site and Blog Lee, great improvement.


----------



## skeetoids (16 Oct 2011)

Thanks Gordon,

I went for a more accessible approach this time and tried to keep it very simple and accessible.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skeetoids (22 Oct 2011)

Hi Folks,

A nice, simple bowl, Ash or Olive Ash,7"x3.25", finished with Woodwax22.












Many thanks for looking.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (22 Oct 2011)

Hi Lee

There is always an intrinsic beauty in a simple beautifully formed and finished bowl.

This is a lovely bowl. Well done mate, great finish.

Not only can you get into the way out stuff that I like but also your pure work is of the highest quality. 

Take care

Mark


----------



## skeetoids (23 Oct 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your comments mate.

I put a little bit about this one on my blog, you may enjoy exploring 'simplicity' as a mental construct as well as in the turning.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (23 Oct 2011)

Hi Lee

It surprises me that you have not had any more comments on this, but hey ho it says a lot. Quite a comparison to WOW.

I will have a look. 



Keep at it mate.


----------



## gus3049 (23 Oct 2011)

mark sanger":2egjbsru said:


> It surprises me that you have not had any more comments on this, but hey ho it says a lot. Quite a comparison to WOW.



Been a builder with a bad back for the last week. Now have a chance to look at the forum and actually turned a bowl today too. Its good to see this sort of bowl as well as the 'art' . My bowl is decorated but otherwise pretty standard so there is always room for both.

Its beautifully turned and finished. Its a bit like my view of abstract and impressionist art. I only trust those artists who are capable of 'traditional' skills to be doing the other stuff from choice rather than as an excuse for not being able to draw. Great stuff Lee.

As far as WOW is concerned, they do rather like traditional stuff best I think. My latest post got almost no comments but then it was rubbish (well, seeking whatever was still hidden in the wood shall we say  ) and only work in progress.


----------



## skeetoids (22 Nov 2011)

Hi Folks,

Sorry I haven't made a contribution in a while but I have been mindful of other things recently.

Anyway, this is a contemporary clock I have made as a Christmas gift for my Sister and Brother-in-Law. They both like natural woods used in a contemporary fashion so I thought this piece would fit the bill.
















Made from a lovely, old piece of Walnut approx. 3ft long x 1ft wide, about 3.5" thick. Oiled. 

Face is False Acacia, spiral texture, approx. 5.5" diam. Oiled.

The clock mechanism is embedded into the wood, I am working on a matching face for the rear to tie the design together.

Thanks for looking, any and all feedback welcomed.

Trust you are all well?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Silverbirch (22 Nov 2011)

Very nice and a unique design. I`m sure the recipients will love it!
So many turned clocks look cheap and tacky to my eyes, but not this one!

Ian


----------



## cornucopia (22 Nov 2011)

Hi Lee

I really like this clock and would happily give it wall space in my house. 

Take care 
George


----------



## jpt (22 Nov 2011)

That I would definitely like on my wall.

john


----------



## Albion (22 Nov 2011)

That clock is beautiful! I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## nev (22 Nov 2011)

ditto to all the above, simple yet elegant. superb!


----------



## skeetoids (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Folks,

Many thanks for your comments, much appreciated.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## loz (23 Nov 2011)

Very nice Lee,

A bead around the clock face ( or recessing the clock face ) might have tied to the parts together some ( in my opinion only to dismiss as required ! ) 

All the best
Laurence


----------



## Philip Streeting (23 Nov 2011)

Well done Lee. 

Phil


----------



## mark sanger (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Lee

This is a lovely clock. 

I often find turned closks not to my taste as I do not like the cheap looking numbers that get stuck on. 

This however is a lovely simple design which gives a lovely impact. Like George I would have it on my wall too, seeing I only have two of you pieces I think I need a third.  

Just kidding, it will be well received.


----------



## skeetoids (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for the additional comments, much appreciated.

Loz, not sure about a bead or recess to the face mate, just did it this way as it felt ok, maybe another design would work with a bead or recessed face but I also wanted to have as little manipulation of the walnut as poss.

Thanks Phil.

Hey Mark,

Perhaps you could let me know what a 'closk' is! LOL!

No doubt one of my fabulous pieces of rubbish will make it to you soon, LOL! Make good fire wood for you mate!!!

Speak soon,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (24 Nov 2011)

A closk is a shoe that the north Mongolian tribes would wear in the snow. Obviously fabricated from animal skin and not wood as trees do not grow on the plains. So that the hunters would know what time dinner was they would add twigs that acted as a form of sun dial. 

Your clock and its shape reminded me of this hence why I mentioned it. 

I would have thought being an educated man you would have known this. 8)


----------



## chill (24 Nov 2011)

If you send this to Mark I can sneak round and pinch it  , as said else where this is a beautiful clock, the skill is in the simplicity,
not easy to do but you`ve nailed it,


----------

